

Don't not learn how to code - adml
http://highgroove.com/articles/2012/05/16/don%27t-not-learn-how-to-code.html

======
Killswitch
Not dogging this article, but this whole debate is getting kind of ridiculous.
Learn to code, or don't learn to code... That's just like.. Your choice man.
Don't do what someone else tells you to do. If you want to be a programmer,
than do it. If you don't, then don't.

~~~
vladiim
Agreed, I'm kinda surprised so many people are talking about it. You might as
well write a series on whether to be religious or not... nobody's business but
yours.

